# Anyone interested in being part of a Furry Novel I'm writing, c'mere to know how!



## Craig_Lupine (Mar 30, 2012)

Good day to all Furs, Ferals, and Taurs of the FA Community. My name is Craig Lupine, I am a writer looking for any fellow writer willing to participate in an "event", where you may get a chance to take a place as a Cast Member in a story I'm writing.
The Furry Novel in question is is in the middle of production as you read this post, and I plan to make it into a trilogy. To know more about this novel, and more about the event, you can contact me via email for more in-depth details. 
     However, as for right now, I'm only going to give some vague details on the event to participate. You must take part in an RP with me. We will both take part in an RP of our shared interests, and we RP like as though we're writing an actual story in a collaborative effort. There's more as well, before you take part in an RP with me, you need to make a fursona that fits these genre's of storytelling:

*Fantasy

*Religious

*Medieval and Renaissance Scientific Invention

*Adventure

*Military

   and

*Young Adult Drama

These are the genre's depicted in the story I am writing. To explain more, you will be fighting against a force of soldiers, who see themselves as the "Hammer of God". However, these soldiers are all human's, and Anthro's, Taur's, Magic based Feral's (Mystic's), and Magically based Feral Hybrid's (Marcoth's) are seen as an enemy against god. So to put it shorter, you'll be fighting against Religious Fascists in order to save your homeland while trying to survive against their occupying tyranny, for your homeland has been captured by them, and your Country's Armies have been decimated. You are to take part in this RP either as a refugee trying to survive, or as a Freedom Fighter. However, here's another notion you might be interested in. Human's are playable as well, for they too lived in this land before this militant force came, and are often oppressed and help the resistance anyway they can... also, you can plays Were's as well, who are you allies.
To know more, please fell free to contact my email: craiglupine@yahoo.com for more details. By that time, I should have posted the "Rules and Guidelines" of the RP in my gallery here. Now keep in mind one thing. When you take part in this RP, you post like your writing a book, and your character has to be believable to take part in this RP, God-Modding is forbidden, no abuse is allowed, no trolling, and the detail must be PG-13 related, so no excessive gore, and limited Swearing is allowed. I look forward to hearing from anyone interested in taking part in this RP. 

Hope to hear from you,

Craig Lupine
craiglupine@yahoo.com

Ps. This thread is only for notifications and updates. actual RP sessions will be happening between emails, not this thread.


----------



## shteev (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh god, so many misplaced apostrophes.

It sounds like a cool idea, but I'm not really into collab efforts.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 30, 2012)

Sure but only if it starts out better than this.

The weather beaten trail wound ahead into the dust racked 
climes of the baren land which dominates large portions of the 
Norgolian empire.  Age worn hoof prints smothered by the sifting 
sands of time shone dully against the dust splattered crust of 
earth.  The tireless sun cast its parching rays of incandescense 
from overhead, half way through its daily revolution.  Small 
rodents scampered about, occupying themselves in the daily 
accomplishments of their dismal lives.  Dust sprayed over three 
heaving mounts in blinding clouds, while they bore the burdonsome 
cargoes of their struggling overseers.
"Prepare to embrace your creators in the stygian haunts of 
hell, barbarian", gasped the first soldier.
     "Only after you have kissed the fleeting stead of death, 
wretch!" returned Grignr.
- "Eye of Argon" by Jim Theis, Chapter 1


----------



## Bucephalus (Mar 31, 2012)

It sounds like an interesting idea. I would've never thought of something like that as a creative catalyst, but I'm all about generating inspiration. I've never roleplayed much, but this seems like something I could get into.


----------



## Craig_Lupine (Mar 31, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Sure but only if it starts out better than this.
> 
> The weather beaten trail wound ahead into the dust racked
> climes of the baren land which dominates large portions of the
> ...



Challenge accepted:

     The night sky shined its dim light upon the earth, it's array cast on the tops of tree leaves and limbs, and through the many gaps allowing the light to cast upon the grounds soil and grass. If you ventured further to the north-east from the sign-post of the nearest town, just about ten feet away, was a river flowing from the north, through the nearest town, towards the south where it met the violent rapids, which lead to the waterfall, and then flowed to the bay of a distant ocean, which was a weeks worth of venturing, to the south-west.
     As the night continued on, the casting light of the Full Moon above caused the tranquility of the area to be disturbed, for the sounds of rustling shrubbery and grass could be heard. Eventually, a dark mass could be seen through the available light, and as it moved, the light began to show the mass as a lone wolf through the large gaps between the trees. The wolf could be seen as old in age, it's fur ragged, it's body feeble and delicate, and it's movements painfully slow due to the joints arthritis. The wolf knew very well it was on the verge of death, and left it's pack for solitude as it contemplated it's life. It led the life as the leader, born and raised to be the parents leading successor after they traveled the Spirit Walk, which it was traveling now. He could see the accomplishments and failures he had made in his life from pup to adult to elder as he ventured closer to the brim of the river. When it stood and slowly sat at the rivers edge, it almoistr collapsed of exhaustion, and heaved air in and lung of it's lungs. It was then after becoming comfortable, did he, Janson, speak out to the surrounding wilderness.
     "Mother Lupus... I know what is upon me, and I search my memories for any regrets I have made in my life... and I see none," Janson stated as he lied down to rest, then turned his head to gaze at the moon with his dimming eyes. "I have lead the life as the leader for many moons and many seasons, and have fathered many children with my beloved mate, Natia, who left for your embrace last winter... I miss her so~," He closed his eyes as he thought of her face, tears began to well in them, and flow down his cheek. "I welcome your presence, and I welcome the Grim-Crow as well, may his feathery talons release my soul to seek out the Divine Plains and your welcoming teat." It was then he felt the wind gust by, and with it, a eerie cold surrounded him, then his awareness of a divine presence fell upon him. He then opened to see the ghost and aura of the deathly looking crow standing over him to his side. 
     "Release me, I have lived long enough, and led a good life." Janson said. It was then as the wind blew slowly, an eerie voice spoke out, saying "You have indeed led a good life, and will die with dignity, may your passing be fruitful in honor to your kin". And then with a small tap of the crows talon to the wolf's shoulder, Janson felt his heart give out, felt his awareness fade away. Then he saw himself outside of his limp body as he floated towards the stars, and with a sudden blinding build-up of light, he saw himself suckling on the teat as a pup of his goddess. But then his vision began to clear up, and saw the face of his birthing daughter. Then his awareness to his past began to fade until all he felt his the flow of his mothers milk against his tongue, and began a new life as her pup.

I don't know if this sounds good, but I hope you might like it. And I'd like some critique on it too.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 31, 2012)

Craig_Lupine said:


> Challenge accepted:
> 
> The night sky shined its dim light upon the earth, it's array cast on the tops of tree leaves and limbs, and through the many gaps allowing the light to cast upon the grounds soil and grass. If you ventured further to the north-east from the sign-post of the nearest town, just about ten feet away, was a river flowing from the north, through the nearest town, towards the south where it met the violent rapids, which lead to the waterfall, and then flowed to the bay of a distant ocean, which was a weeks worth of venturing, to the south-west.
> As the night continued on, the casting light of the Full Moon above caused the tranquility of the area to be disturbed, for the sounds of rustling shrubbery and grass could be heard. Eventually, a dark mass could be seen through the available light, and as it moved, the light began to show the mass as a lone wolf through the large gaps between the trees. The wolf could be seen as old in age, it's fur ragged, it's body feeble and delicate, and it's movements painfully slow due to the joints arthritis. The wolf knew very well it was on the verge of death, and left it's pack for solitude as it contemplated it's life. It led the life as the leader, born and raised to be the parents leading successor after they traveled the Spirit Walk, which it was traveling now. He could see the accomplishments and failures he had made in his life from pup to adult to elder as he ventured closer to the brim of the river. When it stood and slowly sat at the rivers edge, it almoistr collapsed of exhaustion, and heaved air in and lung of it's lungs. It was then after becoming comfortable, did he, Janson, speak out to the surrounding wilderness.
> ...



Trick question: The "Eye of Argon" is to fantasy novels what "The Room" is to romantic comedies- the very minimum in terms of quality and one that will not be dethroned. Anything you write will turn out better than Eye of Argon.


----------



## Lizardfolk (Apr 9, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Trick question: The "Eye of Argon" is to fantasy novels what "The Room" is to romantic comedies- the very minimum in terms of quality and one that will not be dethroned. Anything you write will turn out better than Eye of Argon.



That is very much not true if you read Fanfiction.  No offense to the writer but many internet writers I've come across are very dramatically challenged.  That said, I'm not saying I'm such a great writer.  I do make my living as a critic and fiction theorist however which is a very different skill set to crafting actual fiction.

But I am trying to become a better writer myself however. Which is why I will sometimes doodle some scripts for practice. Also OP, I gave you a PM


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 10, 2012)

I would be glad to be apart of your novel. I'll send you my character's full biography in a while, and you can peruse through that and get a feel for my character. If you could send me a brief synopsis of your story, via PM, I can get an idea of what kind of story it is.

Hope to hear from you soon


----------



## IcyDragon (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm in...will contact you, hope to have a more in depth discussion on the story soon.


----------



## Furryjones (Apr 29, 2012)

This would be interesting to get into, PM with a synopsis because I have some questions that need to be answered before I devote my time


----------



## Smelge (Apr 29, 2012)

What is it with people pretending to be writers that they have to write either from roleplay, or they have to take peoples characters? If you want to write then surely you need to be creative enough to make your own shit up.


----------



## Deo (Apr 29, 2012)

Craig_Lupine said:


> I'm only going to give some vague details on the event you participate. You must take part in an RP with me. We will both take part in an RP of our shared interests, and we RP like as though we're writing an actual story in a collaborative effort. There's more as well, before you take part in an RP with me.


What. To write a story you role play pretending to be authors writing a story? What the fuck kind of sense is that? Also, when you say things like "You must take part in an RP with me" I can only think of you as really, really creepy.



Craig_Lupine said:


> you'll be fighting against Religious Fascists


Every tween liberal gay furry's dream.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 29, 2012)

We all have to start somewhere.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 29, 2012)

M. LeRenard said:


> We all have to start somewhere.



I can't help thinking that this is the wrong place to start. It's getting a foothold in being a complete fucking hack by getting other people to write half your story for you. It's not the place to start unless you want to end up with shit like Twilight.


----------



## Deo (Apr 30, 2012)

Smelge said:


> I can't help thinking that this is the wrong place to start. It's getting a foothold in being a complete fucking hack by getting other people to write half your story for you. It's not the place to start unless you want to end up with shit like Twilight.



The whole thing to me sounds like bait. Who but the youngest and most eager furries would reply to something like this? It's like the perfect pedo trap.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 30, 2012)

Smelge said:


> I can't help thinking that this is the wrong place to start. It's getting a foothold in being a complete fucking hack by getting other people to write half your story for you. It's not the place to start unless you want to end up with shit like Twilight.


Writing a _Twilight_ is every beginning author's dream, whether they want to admit it or not.  Stephanie Meyer is now a gazillionnaire with a huge fanbase and a series of high-budget movies based on her books.  If we could all skip the step where we have to suffer and toil away to create high art before we can gain a sliver of recognition and the barest hint of an income, we'd all be very happy, I guarantee it.



			
				Deo said:
			
		

> The whole thing to me sounds like bait. Who but the youngest and most eager furries would reply to something like this? It's like the perfect pedo trap.


Nah.  Anyway, if it is, I'd recommend the people who agreed to do it should come back here and let us know so I can kill this thread.  But I'm not killing it based on conjecture.


Enough of that, then.  Stay on topic from here on out.  We can discuss the merits and dangers of collaboration in another thread, if you'd like.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 30, 2012)

M. LeRenard said:


> _Twilight_





> high art



Christ.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry if I confused you.  I meant that Meyer was able to skip the step of creating high art.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 30, 2012)

M. LeRenard said:


> Sorry if I confused you.  I meant that Meyer was able to skip the step of creating high art.



You still put them in the same paragraph. Bad enough.


----------



## Landown (Apr 30, 2012)

I knew a guy that dated Stephanie Meyer,but she dumped him for the guy she married now. Its not relevant at all to the conversation,but it was hilarious hearing the story. I have to say Twilight reminds me of the cliche teenage drama. I just dont like it or stand it. It just too much,but to Stephanie Meyers credit she turned it into something huge.


----------



## Lizardfolk (May 5, 2012)

This entire discussion is the reason why I feel sorry for the author of the Eye of Argon.  The stuff I wrote in my high school could pass as one of the worst piece of writing our species have ever managed to create...

Hopefully I've improved more from that xD  but we do start somewhere.  If you need RPing to help develop your creative side then so be it.


----------

